# Post about the GTO/Monaro safety



## novacoke (Mar 11, 2006)

Heres a copy/paste from someone elses post at a different site:


Do you realise how unsafe those Monaro cars are? it was developed in secret from Holden management in their plant in Victoria and did not have design/engineering approval initially. From memory they scored marginal in crash tests.
That and the design dates back to about 1998, i think they stopped making them late last year - early this year.

He is from "Perth, Western Australia". Has anyone else heard similar claims before? It's all new to me...


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

novacoke said:


> Heres a copy/paste from someone elses post at a different site:
> 
> 
> Do you realise how unsafe those Monaro cars are? it was developed in secret from Holden management in their plant in Victoria and did not have design/engineering approval initially. From memory they scored marginal in crash tests.
> ...


I heard Opel desigened these cars. Don't know if that's true, though.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

someone on here totalled theirs and it held up pretty well for hitting a telephone poll sideways at around 60mph.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is *ANCAP's 2004 test results* for the Monaro;



> The HOLDEN MONARO scored 12.47 out of 16 in the offset crash test.
> 
> The passenger compartment held its shape well. Protection from serious chest injury was marginal for the passenger.
> 
> The vehicle scored 13.419 out of 16 in the side impact crash test. There was a moderate risk of serious abdomen injury for the driver.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks for clearing that up. Had me worried.


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

O.K the link has brought up a question for me..
I though GM gave the excuse that adding side airbags to the GTO would be an expensive task so that's one reason why it was droped. However the link states that they test Side Air bags with head protectant. Is this different than regular side impact air bags?


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

The rear quarter panel held up pretty well when I swung it into two trees.  8 grand later....


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

05GTO said:


> Here is *ANCAP's 2004 test results* for the Monaro;


According to the article a comparison will show...we do not have head protection, I am not aware of an auto fuel shutdown, leg or knee injuries for driver are likely along with abdomen injury. Floor moved rearward along with brake pedal. Reading between the lines and having the experience of extricating people from a crash, and also seeing how cars react after impact, I would say this car is a perfect candidate for a Hurst tool, (Jaws of life), operation when hit hard in the nose. I am not here to say that our cars are Sh!t boxes, however , looking at the way it is constructed and being in a position to see all types of cars wrecked, whether it be with the FD or my business, I just want to convey one thought to all of you.....*BE CAREFUL*!!!


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

s2gordon said:


> However the link states that they test Side Air bags with head protectant. Is this different than regular side impact air bags?


Head protection is indicative of side air bag curtains...that are stored in the headliner.


----------



## novacoke (Mar 11, 2006)

I guess its all food for thought. I don't take everything said by that original poster with complete truth because I'm not sure he is fully convinced based on how he wrote what he did. Also that was off of a Saab forum and certain people there have tendancies to slam any other car if possible (not that I am suggesting he is doing this, I don't know him well enough to judge).

The only severe wreck I have been in personally was in a 2002 Monte Carlo, hitting the side of a Ford Explorer while I was traveling approximatly 55mph. The driver of the explorer ran the red light and I had very little time to hit the brakes. Out of the accident all I had was a minor scratch/brusing from the seat belt, but the engine compartment was screwed up big time... totaled the car.

I would like to think that a similar accident in the GTO would have a similar outcome but it does seem like more of the force would be taken by the frame since there is less in the engine compartment to crush.

When I get some time I think I'll do some searching for some actual crashes involving our cars.


----------



## Trukcrazy (Feb 16, 2006)

There is a minimum level of protection required before a vehicle can be sold in the states. I am sure the car will absorb as much of an impact as it can. Most safety measures are designed to save your life with minimal injury, but chances are there will some level of injury. Even air bags are just as likely to kill you as they are to save you. The best thing to do is just drive as defensively as you can and always look out for the other guy.


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

The safety issue is the ONE thing that has always kept me at bay (as well as saving up an 80% down payment). I was set on a CTS-V, especially since it's 5 star frontal and I believe side as well. But, 40k plus for a car just doesn't add up.


----------



## Trukcrazy (Feb 16, 2006)

Is the GTO an unsafe automobile? It sounds like it is a deathtrap here. There is always a possibility that any vehicle will kill you. I rolled my 67 Ford F100 and survived it fine with just the original lap belt. If you don't feel safe with a GTO, don't buy one or get rid of the one you have :willy:and get a "safe" vehicle. The strut rubbing the front tire is a real safety issue, the crash-ability is a maybe,only if you are in a serious wreck, safety issue.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Trukcrazy said:


> Is the GTO an unsafe automobile? It sounds like it is a deathtrap here. There is always a possibility that any vehicle will kill you. I rolled my 67 Ford F100 and survived it fine with just the original lap belt. If you don't feel safe with a GTO, don't buy one or get rid of the one you have :willy:and get a "safe" vehicle. The strut rubbing the front tire is a real safety issue, the crash-ability is a maybe,only if you are in a serious wreck, safety issue.


:agree 

Like the man said, if you're concerned about the crumple zones, or whatever, get over it, or get something else. If you think about where cars are today safety wise, event the least safe is far better than anything we had 25 years ago. 

You want to be as safe as possible, read the IIHS offset crash tests, and buy on their recommendation. You want excitement, get a GTO.


----------



## jacobyb (Jan 2, 2006)

I drove an Integra GSR and a Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited before this. The GTO feels like a vault compared to those.


----------



## GTOtbird (Mar 4, 2006)

Evan a "safe" car can be a problem. Woman who works with my daughter was in a 5 star rated vehicle when just a few months ago she was hit from the side by a Beer Truck. She had her seat belt on and the air bags deployed but the way that the crash happened from the side, the door was bent in and the door popped open and she was then ejected from the car and then the car rolled over on her and crushed her pelvis. She is still recovering at home. Point is that even with front and side air bags and the seat belts and structual integrity of the vehicle did nothing to prevent her injury. Not to mention the four people killed a few months ago when stopped in traffice and a semi trailer tipped over and crushed them them to death from the top.


----------



## malum in se (Feb 16, 2006)

Safety? I'll tell you the story that convinced me to take the plunge. I'm a lawyer - I have a client who (allegedly) was doing about 115mph with a passenger in an '05 A4 when he rolled it into a little ball. That's about all the detail I can go into because it's an ongoing case, but suffice it to say, he and his passenger walked away. So how's that for safety?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

malum in se said:


> Safety? I'll tell you the story that convinced me to take the plunge. I'm a lawyer - I have a client who (allegedly) was doing about 115mph with a passenger in an '05 A4 when he rolled it into a little ball. That's about all the detail I can go into because it's an ongoing case, but suffice it to say, he and his passenger walked away. So how's that for safety?


That's good enough for me!:cool


----------



## criminally_sane (Mar 30, 2006)

I took A t- bone shat at about 15mbh by an '05 mercedes cls500. $4k and 1.5 months later I got my baby back. Hopefully when I get the time, I can show you guys the damage from impact. Passenger side damage was severe. possible rib damage for the passenger if I had one.


----------



## malum in se (Feb 16, 2006)

criminally_sane - you're a p.o.? Cook Co? Which district? I get around to all of them, perhaps we've met?


----------



## criminally_sane (Mar 30, 2006)

First district. 26th st. I am on the 9th floor doing misdemeanors, so I don't really see alot of the felony officers often.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Ok, I finally found a site that had crash ratings for Mustang, and GTO. I picked Mustang be it is a competitor to the GTO. Here is what one site said.

Mustang 05
Front Impact Drivers Side 5
Front Impact Passenger Side 5
Side Impact Front Occupant 4
Side Impact Rear Occupant 7

GTO 05
Front Impact Drivers Side 8
Front Impact Passenger Side 8
Side Impact Front Occupant 8
Side Impact Rear Occupant 8

That satisfies me. I will say that I wouldn't want to be trapped in the back seat of the GTO. It would be a pain getting out if the driver was unconcious. Anyway. Drive SAFE!


----------



## GTO TOO (Sep 10, 2004)

The issue of side airbag curtains and how much it would cost to re-design and exsisting "MONARO" ( That's for Groucho ) that was scheduled to end a production run, has nothing to do with how safe or unsafe our current GTO's are. Side airbag curtains and their function are not an "add-on" option. They have to be designed to work correctly and need mounting and design criteria to function. The issue was cost to retro fit the GTO. Not a structural Issue of the vehicle design !!!!

Secondly, the GTO/ Monaro chassis is an Opel design. Having totalled several Omega bodies, I can attest to their strength and "crumple zones". I wrecked one Opel so bad that both the front tires were pushed to the Firewall/ and the rear bumper was pushed forward past where the rear axle SHOULD have been. The front and rear were both crushed YET the Doors still opened and closed properly. I still feel I owe my life to that Opel. I also feel the GTO is superior to MOST US made vehicles from a structure standpoint...


----------



## malum in se (Feb 16, 2006)

criminally_sane said:


> First district. 26th st. I am on the 9th floor doing misdemeanors, so I don't really see alot of the felony officers often.


Didn't know POs handled misdemeanors out of 26th. I only have a few cases at 26th in any given year. Most of my felony work comes from the burbs.


----------



## Partsguru1 (May 21, 2007)

Sure seems to me that what we have here is another example of the "Wussification" of America...or in this case the whole world! 

When its time for your "number" to come up, you're done. I don't care if you are driving a 50 star crash rated vehicle. Like the new Cadillac commercial says...when you turn your car on, does it return the favor? Thats a reason to buy a vehicle!

'Guru


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

The biggest safety feature in any car is the person behind the wheel.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

JerseyGoat said:


> The biggest safety feature in any car is the person behind the wheel.


Nail on the head!!!:agree


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Having just experienced a full-frontal impact at around 40-45mph, here's my assessment: The seat/lap belt held me firmly in place enough so that the airbag deployed, but did not make contact with me at all. My only injuries (sprained left wrist, bruised right thumb) were most likely caused by gripping the steering wheel. I'm confident that if there was a passenger with me, they would've been just fine. The passenger door would not open, but only because the impact crushed the right quarter panel, pushing it into the door. It would unlatch and open about 2 inches, then bind against the fender. Drivers door was fine. If I didn't have "Corvette Fever" I'd be getting another goat, without question.


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

johnebgoode said:


> I just want to convey one thought to all of you.....*BE CAREFUL*!!!


As a non-brand-loyal (and realistic) owner, I agree with you. And the fact we only have 2 airbags doesn't help at all.
The good news is it has to be safer than its 60/70s brothers, but much less safe than even a new Civic. Later.
JC


----------

